# Food Safety News Sat 2/1/2020



## daveomak.fs (Feb 1, 2020)

Food Safety News
Sat 2/1/2020 4:01 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





* DG Sante finds ‘weak points’ in Greek Salmonella control*
By Joe Whitworth on Feb 01, 2020 12:03 am A low sampling frequency and Salmonella detection rate by food companies in Greece means contribution to a national control program is “practically ineffective,” according to DG Sante. The unit responsible for the European Commission’s policies on health and food safety led an audit in Greece last year to evaluate Salmonella National Control Programs (SNCPs) in...  Continue Reading



* Two Seattle area restaurants closed by Public Health in January remain closed*
By News Desk on Feb 01, 2020 12:01 am Public Health for Seattle-King County ended January with two restaurant closures continuing into February. The most recent closure occurred Jan. 29 when a public health inspector shut down the restaurant, Zita Only at 1928 Commons Mall, #3, in Federal Way, WA. Zita Only was ordered closed because of the imminent health hazard of no available...  Continue Reading


----------

